# Breeder's Minneapolis



## Marzo (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello all. I am in Minnesota looking for a German Shepherd puppy primarily as a companion for a family with children but also with the temperament to compete in obedience classes take the good citizen test. I was looking for some feedback on breeders, specifically "Minnesota K-9 Solutions"? I haven't been able to obtain a lot of information about them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I don't know anything about Minnesota K-9 Solutions other than the current governor got one of his shepherds from them.

We got our Butch from Staatsmacht and have been very happy with him. I would recommend you talk with them and see if they can help. Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world


----------



## Marzo (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, I appreciate the response.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

GSDC of Minneapolis-St. Paul (Minnesota) 

http://www.gsdcmsp.org/


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Jun 20, 2011)

Marzo said:


> Hello all. I am in Minnesota looking for a German Shepherd puppy primarily as a companion for a family with children but also with the temperament to compete in obedience classes take the good citizen test. I was looking for some feedback on breeders, specifically? I haven't been able to obtain a lot of information about them. Thanks in advance.


 _ *** Removed by ADMIN - Negative info on particular kennels/breeders has to be done by PM ***_


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Their website brings me a lot "red flags" 
M
"Master Trainer" and breeder for 20 years? I have never heard of them!
No OFA certs. I even checked OFA website - none listed.
Dogs are not proven. Titles?
Pictures and claims are questionable and frankly outrageous.
I looked at his videos on you tube. Nothing special.
He mixes WL Czech and Showlines? 
Lots of fluff and talk. Don't let the fact that the Governor got a pup from him mask the descrepancies
Move on.



If you do call them I would ask to see the parents, to see the kennel, to get actual facts and to see the papers about the dogs and proof of OFA hips/elbows. Ask for a direct reference. If the answer is NO to any of these I would pass

They don't pass my criteria for a good GSD breeder. But you won't know if you don't ask.


----------



## Alpha 66 (Jan 15, 2020)

SARAH, YOU SHOULD STOP TRYING TO DISCREDIT AND DEFAME OUR COMPANY.
WE HAVE MANY FRIENDS, AND THEY KNOW WHO YOU ARE.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Closing this thread - it's nearly 7 years old. 

If someone wants to open a discussion about Minnesota breeders, that's fine, but personal disputes need to be handled via private message or off of this forum. 

- ADMIN


----------

